# Wifi free + borne airport express



## monrosier (26 Décembre 2005)

Je suis connecté chez free avec carte wifi et carte airport, aucun soucis depuis 1 an.
Je viens d'acheter une borne airport express pour airtune sur la chaine et ça ne marche pas.
Quand je branche la borne, je n'ai plus l'internet. Je n'arrive pas à acceder à la config de la borne, l'assistant airport ne trouve pas la borne que j'ai nommé "salon".

J'ai un message d'erreur quand je branche la borne, "82.242.197.21 utilisé par 0:14:51:6b:fc:b1, serveur DHCP 82.242.196.254".
En cliquant sur OK, l'internet se déconnecte et le voyant de la borne passe au vert.
Malgré ça, quand je retourne dans l'assistant en modification, je ne vois pas la borne "salon"...

Visiblement il y a un pb d'adresse IP...merci pour votre aide.


----------



## monrosier (26 Décembre 2005)

J'ai réinitialisé la borne pour créer un 2ème réseau wifi, airtune fonctionne mais je ne peux pas faire du net en même temps.
Je dois choisir mon réseau wifi, soit pour la freebox, soit pour la borne...on doit pouvoir les 2 en même temps quand même ???


----------



## yalev (26 Décembre 2005)

Si j'ai tout compris, la carte Wifi de la Freebox a créé son réseau, et la borne Airport Express a créé le sien. 
Tu as donc deux réseaux distincts, non liés. Je ne crois pas qu'il soit possible d'étendre le réseau de la carte Wifi Freebox avec la borne Airport express.

Solution : si tu as la possibilité de positionner ta Freebox près de ta chaine hifi (prise de téléphone à proximité) et plus exactement à portée de fil (jack + 2 RCA) de la borne, tu peux faire tout ça avec la borne Airport, et en virant la carte Wifi de la Freebox.


----------



## monrosier (26 Décembre 2005)

Ca c'est la solution de secours
Mais je voudrais être sur qu'il n'y a pas une solution "technique" avant de changer de place ma prise téléphone.
Merci qd même.


----------



## fpoil (26 Décembre 2005)

malheureusement non, la carte wifi de la freebox ne gère pas le WDS c'est à dire la possibilité pour l'airport express de relayer le signal wifi de la freebox


----------



## monrosier (26 Décembre 2005)

bon travail manuel donc...:mouais:


----------



## Gullyver (29 Décembre 2005)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> malheureusement non, la carte wifi de la freebox ne gère pas le WDS c'est à dire la possibilité pour l'airport express de relayer le signal wifi de la freebox


 
Je ne sais pas si ça peut aider mais mon Airport Express est branchée sur ma Freebox et cela fonctionne sans probleme... Pas eu de probleme WDS. 
Je conseille un routeur type airport en sortie de Freebox car la carte vendue par Free - à insérer dans la Freebox - est une 11mbs seulement.


----------



## fpoil (29 Décembre 2005)

Gullyver a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si ça peut aider mais mon Airport Express est branchée sur ma Freebox et cela fonctionne sans probleme... Pas eu de probleme WDS.
> Je conseille un routeur type airport en sortie de Freebox car la carte vendue par Free - à insérer dans la Freebox - est une 11mbs seulement.



ce que je voulais dire c'est que l'airport express ne peut pas relayer le signal wifi émis par la freebox, l'airport express et la freebox ne peuvent pas communiquer en wifi, il faut qu"elles soient reliées en ethernet pour avoir un dialogue


----------



## Kameo (29 Décembre 2005)

Bonjours, je viens de passer la journée à chercher des solutions à mes pbl de réseau, je m'explique :

Je voulais faire un réseau similaire à ce que notre ami veux faire avec airtunes, mettre la FREEBOX en WIFI puis balancer le signal sur la borne AIRPORT EXTREME et enfin que celle ci le rebalance en WIFI sur mon iMac et en ETHERNET sur ma XBOX

Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé :

En effet c'est impossible en automatique car freebox ne gère pas le WDS, mais c'est faisable manuellement, pour cela il faut :

Que le SSID soit identique sur la freebox et l'airport (même nom de réseau)
Une clef WEP ou WAP identique pour les deux (pas de WAP2 sur airport mais uniquement WAP)
L'aiport express doit avoir une IP FIXE (sur le site de free c'est proposé)
Renseigner le ROUTEUR et les DNS 1 & 2 de free sur l'aiport express

Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé, je ne l'ai pas tester car j'ai eu un autre souci et je voudrais un peu d'aide svp, ma carte wifi freebox n'est pas reconnue par mon iMac, en connexion simple FREEBOX/iMac, donc je ne m'attaque même pas au multi réseau wifi...  
J'ai tout essayé, changer chaque canal de 1 à 13, changer la clé WAP ou WEP, changer le nom du réseau et le mot de passe... Appeler free et Apple, please HELP ME !!!!!! je deviens dingue   

Si personne n'a de solution miracle je serais dans l'obligation de renvoyer cette carte wifi qui a mis 3 semaines à arriver !!!

Merci


----------



## macapable (31 Décembre 2005)

On se calme, je pense que tu as déjà résolu ton problème, mais au cas ou ...
La connexion WIFI de la freebox n'est pas stable, car elle enregistre les adresses ip de ce qui se branche dessus et à chaque reboot cela s'efface;
Le plus simple, choisir de désactiver le dhcp sur le routeur FREE, et configurer ta connexion airport du mac dhcp manuellement. Tu vas dans pref sysytemes / reseau / afficher = airport / tcp ip et tu renseigne l'adresse IP, sous reseau = masque, routeur = passerelle, DNS et puis appliquer ...
Si tout est bon tu retourne dans airport et tu cliques sur connecter.

Good Luck et bonne année.


----------



## Kameo (1 Janvier 2006)

Salut, merci pour ta réponse, je pense qu'en dernier lieu, je ferais ainsi, car je ne suis pas en zone dégroupé, conclusion je n'ai pas encore d'ip fixe . Mais je tout de même tester avec l'ip du moment, juste pour voir. Je te tiens au courant. Merci encore


----------



## pommeke (2 Janvier 2006)

...et dire qu'on dit que mac est SIMPLE


----------



## fpoil (3 Janvier 2006)

malheureusement ce n'est pas un pb lié à apple : le réseau ce n'est jamais simple

par contre c'est beaucoup plus simple et limpide sur mac que sur pc (les menus d'xp pour tout ce qui touche au réseau c'est une vrai m...)


----------



## antoinehl (30 Mars 2007)

La solution est ici
Pas encore testée mais ca devrait marcher !!

A tte

A


----------



## roro (12 Juin 2007)

antoinehl a dit:


> La solution est ici
> Pas encore testée mais ca devrait marcher !!
> 
> A tte
> ...




alors voila, j'ai une freebox et je viens d'acheter une borne airport express... à peine déballée, je la branche et j'ai suivi les instructions de svmmac (voir lien ci dessus) et 3mn après, ça marchait !!!!!! c'est génial, y a absolument rien à faire, c'est simplissime !! et quel bonheur d'écouter la zik de son Macbookpro sur sa chaine !!! c'est la révolution loooool    
franchement à moins de 100euros, faut pas hésiter !


----------



## scruntche (13 Septembre 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> ce que je voulais dire c'est que l'airport express ne peut pas relayer le signal wifi émis par la freebox, l'airport express et la freebox ne peuvent pas communiquer en wifi, il faut qu"elles soient reliées en ethernet pour avoir un dialogue


 
Bonjour, votre répose datant de 2005, y a t-il aujourd'hui un moyen (autre que la liasion ethernet) de relier une borne airport express à une faibox (alice box en ce qui me concerne?

Merci d'avance à toute personne qui pourrait m'éclairer!!


----------



## bonnie (11 Novembre 2007)

scruntche a dit:


> Bonjour, votre répose datant de 2005, y a t-il aujourd'hui un moyen (autre que la liasion ethernet) de relier une borne airport express à une faibox (alice box en ce qui me concerne?
> 
> Merci d'avance à toute personne qui pourrait m'éclairer!!





Bonjour, il y a une réponse précédant votre message. D'après ce que j'ai compris, à partir du lien d'antoinehl (article de svm mac de 2002 ...) la borne airport express et une faibox ne sont pas compatibles si la faibox ne gère pas le WDS (pontage airport). Il semble cependant possible d'utiliser la borne airport express pour partager une imprimante ou de la musique, mais la partie la plus intéressante de cette borne, à savoir celle d'étendre son réseau wifi ne fonctionnera pas. Il faut passer à airport extreme et oublier la carte wifi achetée pour sa faibox ... Ou simplement oublier d'acheter une airport express. 

Si je me trompte et que mes références sont trop vieilles (et j'aimerais bien, je suis déçu... je suis passé à deux doigts d'acheter un truc qui fait pas ce que j'éspérait), que quelqu'un me le dise !


----------



## zitounec (15 Novembre 2007)

La m&#233;thode d&#233;crite plus haut dans SVM (cliquez ICI) fonctionne AUSSI avec une AliceBox avec le mode routeur activ&#233;.

On utilise PAS le WDS mais on cr&#233;e simplement un 2eme r&#233;seau WIFI sur le M&#202;ME r&#233;seau local. Ce qui revient EGALEMENT &#224; l'&#233;tendre g&#233;ographiquement.
 Je vous conseille de choisir un autre canal pour la borne que celui utilis&#233; par votre box.

Cot&#233; PC ou MAC activez l'option qui permet de se connecter automatiquement au r&#233;seau le plus proche et C'EST TOUT......

Voil&#224; pour clore la discussion.....BOX/AIRPORT EXPRESS...

Des questions ?

a+


----------



## vleroy (15 Novembre 2007)

@ bonnie : si on veut étendre, l'idéal n'est pas une carte wifi intégrée à la box, mais une airport #1 en ethernet, puis une deuxième en WDS.
La première pouvant être une express ou une extrême.

@ zitounec: je suis absolument contre deux systèmes d'IP internes sur un réseau, pour que rien ne fonctionne, c'est l'idéal.

euh sinon oui j'ai une autre question: le pot au feu, c'est combien de temps à feu doux?


----------



## zitounec (15 Novembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> euh sinon oui j'ai une autre question: le pot au feu, c'est combien de temps à feu doux?



Cocotte minute -> 30 minutes
Cocotte classique -> 1h min mais 2h c'est mieux


----------



## zitounec (15 Novembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> je suis absolument contre deux systèmes d'IP internes sur un réseau, pour que rien ne fonctionne, c'est l'idéal.
> 
> l'idéal n'est pas une carte wifi intégrée à la box, mais une airport #1 en ethernet, puis une deuxième en WDS.



Tu as raison pour ce qui est de ta solution idéale mais une aiport extreme c'est 200euros...
Pour ce qui est de 2 systèmes d'IP internes je pense que tu as faux. On travaille bien sur un seul et unique réseau (même adresse IP) mais avec 2 SSID possibles selon ou l'on se trouve...

Je te confirmerai cela ce soir lorsque j'aurais vérifié les adresse IP.

a+


----------



## vleroy (15 Novembre 2007)

au moins t'as de l'humour


----------



## Zyrol (21 Janvier 2008)

peut être que je ne suis pas le premier... ma recherche sur ce sujet  n'a rien donné...

Mais chez moi, j'ai réussi à relier une freebox et une express en wifi... avec 1 seul réseau bien entendu...


freebox v5, avec une imprimante dessus (Brother HL-2030, Airtunes)


solution ici : 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4552777&postcount=12


----------



## Kechniman (29 Septembre 2009)

Le lien proposé ne marche plus !!!! Je n'arrive pas à trouver un lien alternatif, peut-on m'aider ?


----------



## Kechniman (30 Septembre 2009)

SVMac n'a plus le sujet sur la Freebox et l'Airport Express !


----------



## momojolo (28 Août 2010)

bonjour à tous,

suite à mes propres recherches j'ai réussi à relier ma borne airport express à ma freebox pour pouvoir écouter ma musique via airtunes et surfer sur internet

je poste ce message afin de contribuer moi aussi à faire avancer le schmilimilbick

procédure détaillée avec un mac osx snow léopard et freebox hd :

1/ préparation
- désactiver le réseau de votre ordinateur
- brancher une rallonge électrique jusqu'à coté de votre clavier
- reseter la borne (appui long avec un trombe sur le petit bouton de la borne pendant que vous la branchez à la rallonge jusqu'à ce que la led orange clignote rapidement)
- réactiver le réseau wifi

2/ paramétrage de la borne
- lancer Applications > utilitaires > utilitaire Airport
- sélectionner la borne (type Apple Network (ou Base Station) abcd3f)
- cliquer sur le bouton continuer
- cliquer sur basculer
- choisir un nom et un mot de passe pour la borne
- cliquer sur le bouton continuer
- sélectionner "je veux que APE se connecte à mon réseau actuel"
- cliquer sur continuer
- sélectionner "je veux que APE se joigne sans fil à mon réseau actuel"
- inscrire le nom de votre réseau wifi (ou le choisir dans la liste)
- inscrire le mot de passe de votre réseau (celui qui vous sert à vous connecter à internet)
- cliquer sur continuer
- vérifier le résumé et cliquer sur "mettre à jour"
- si un avertissement surgit, cliquer sur continuer
- attendre un peu
- la borne passe au vert

3/ finalisation
- brancher la borne à coté de vos hauts parleurs distants
- chez moi la borne passe à l'orange
- redémarrer la freebox en la débranchant
- attendre qu'elle se mette à jour
- redémarrer votre ordinateur
- la borne passe au vert

4/ utilisation
- lancer iTunes et choisir la borne en bas à droite
- lancer votre navigateur web
- écouter votre musique en même temps que vous surfer sur internet !

voilà,
bien à vous


----------

